# Scary halloween Make-up Please give me ur honest opinion on the makeup THANK YOU.



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

This is my first time doing a halloween makeup look, Please give me ur honest opinion on the makeup THANK YOU.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Heck, they all look very good to me The second reminds me of the scene in _Trilogy of Terror_ where Karen Black's character is possessed by the Zuni's spirit.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Garthgoyle For your help


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sure, liuoliveira


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i think it looks great!!!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Awesome job on all three!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

all 3 of them look great, wow, the contacts make your eyes so creepy!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice job on all. The middle pic reminds me of Amanda Bearse character *Amy* from "Fright Night":


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

The first one with the clown is very terrifying, in a good way. You did that, wow, you are very talented! Keep it up, and good post.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

They all look grate, I like the second one the most.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all my Halloween forum friends Your opinion is very, very important to me.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

THANKS Thanks Thanks


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Crazy Dool


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

very nice, well done!

check out my gallery, in it are pics of my wife's make up she did on herself and family. Similar to yours!


----------



## sheamiyake (Jul 17, 2011)

Very good!!!


----------



## Deathbat (Aug 29, 2010)

Excellent job on the make-up! How long did it take to apply?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks all... Deathbat ( How long did it take to apply? ) I take about 30 to 45 mint .


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

They're all very good. The clown would make me piss myself, but clowns have that effect on me. 

The second one is very well done, it's hard to make injuries look decent and not obviously phony. Looks kinda like my brother after one of his BMX crashes.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

They all look good, especially for your first time. Keep going, keep posting!

-Chris


----------



## darthgordon (Jun 29, 2011)

It's looking pretty good. 

My one suggestion would be to use your make-up sponge to stipple a little bit to blend details so they appear a little more subtle in areas. Such as the vein area. If you use it to carefully blend the colors together (very carefully), you'll find that they appear slightly more under the skin.


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I think they all look awesome!! Great job!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Good going! Try some spooky lighting too, ( no flash, maybe lit from weird angles.. ) Your work will take on a whole different look...probably spark some more ideas too. Keep it up!


----------

